# Schwin Spedster Deluxe



## prjones (Jul 23, 2010)

Picked up this bike and the 3 speed cable was disconected. Hooked back up but do not know how to adjust this for proper shifting, can anyone tell me how or lead me to info on howto? thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 24, 2010)

Look up Sheldon Brown's Harris Cycle site, there's lots of good 3 speed tech!


----------

